# adult superhero party ideas



## kallen

Last year at the party, we let the party-goers pick a theme for this year......Super heros..... I was banking on victorian circus but oh well. We have some ideas about outside decorations ( a look about when the bad guys win ) but inside kinda stumping us. Any body got some good ideas to toss around?????????


Kallen
Head Hunters emporium


----------



## Spider Rider

My daughters are having the same theme for their high school friends. One idea I thought of was hanging a plastic skeleton (blucky) from the ceiling in a Superman flying pose with a cape.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

You could make the place look like the base of operations for a supergroup. You could cover up tables to make them look like supercomputers, and maybe set up a few prison cells (complete with super-evil inmates) in a corner somewhere. Depending on time constraints and whatnot, you may be able to set up secret passages and whatnot ala Batman. Just watch a lot of Superfriends and Justice League on Boomerang and have fun!


----------



## tonguesandwich

If we can have a party we are doing the same thing. I purchased the villain costume from the movie spoof "Super Hero" at auction. We were thinking of doing the villains lair with a torture chamber, super computers and villains. If you get some good ideas please post so I don't have to think... I like that!


----------



## Revenant

Dunno if you'd be able to stick anything up on your ceiling, but a pair of huge panels like silo doors, and a giant ray gun that looks like it can shoot out. A villains lair has to have a Big Secret Weapon. And for whatever purpose it's supposed to serve, you can't get much better than the big raygun. Of course it would take up some real estate in the party area; might not be a good idea if its going to be crowded heh


----------



## Warrant2000

For decorations, superhero posters can work. Maybe a Superfriends or Justice League logo and color scheme. Use signs to change the names of rooms: driveway is "_Heliopad for Super Vehicles_", front door is draped with top-to-bottom tinsel and is the "_Teleportation to Secret Hideout_", kitchen is now the "_Super Labratory_", bathroom is "_Little Hero's Room_", front room is "_Hall of Justice_", back yard is "_Battle Training Grounds_", the you get the idea.

Food can be all super-themed and named.

Super Strength Contest (one armed pushups): mens and womens category.

Monologue Contest: Each hero/villian has to stand up and talk for at least 1 minute without stopping, saying about the details of how he/she will save the world (hero), take over the world (villian). The audience votes for best one.

Who Am I?: 3x5 cards have names of hero's/villians. Tape them to each persons back, and they have to go around finding out who themselves are. People give clues but can't actually say the name.

Alchohol involved? There's always lots of drinking games that can have a super-spin on it.

Hero/Villian Trivia: Just like it sounds, play for points or drinks.

Do a google search for "adult party games" or "adult party ideas" and you should find a gold mine.


----------



## kallen

so many on the same thought pattern... I think outside I am planning on stealing some ideas from universals halloween horror nights several years back when they did islands under seige. They had a cool after the war apoco. look where venom was the leader. I am thinking of doing the walkway with some corrigated roofing with fake trash can fires, a bucky in a torn batman outfit (next to the joker wanted poster) also a coffin with supermans shield/logo on the lid....maby a green crystal or to around it with him trying to get out?? 
Inside is the sticky... thought about some poster board cut outs done with the old comic style look. 


kallen
Head Hunters Emporium


----------



## Gadg3t

We did Batman a couple of years back and I ended up making an Arkham Asylum sign and a brick and wrought iron looking fence to go across the front entrance. I had also devised a bat signal but the bulb burnt out with in half an hour....the neighbors loved it though. 

Inside I put labels on all the doors listing different villains Batman had locked away and hung signs around like I imagine you'd find in creepy old Arkham. We also set up a receptionist's desk for the candy dish  Out side we had lots of glow the dark bats and random other super hero/ villain stuff. We ended up saving the sign for our future Cthulhu theme


----------



## kallen

arkham is a good idea i hadn't thought of yet. My orig. thought for the front area was batman( or whats left hehe) tacked up to the wall with the signal kinda over him or just light it with the trash can fire. gadg3t, what did you use for the signal? I was thinking one of those "all holliday light projector" you can get for your garage door for x-mas.


----------



## Gadg3t

I'd actually used BBQ spray paint to do a bat on a pane of glass and then set that over an outdoor work shop light....it took some finagling but I finally got it.....and then ofcourse the bulbs went out...I'll try and get a picture up on the batglass I did...I'd thought about the projecter as well but couldn't easily find one in my area at the time.


----------



## Gadg3t

Alright, I think I've got this settled. I'm still iffy on forum mechanics so forgive me if I mess up this photo posting. 
Here's the Bat Signal Glass and the Arkham sign I did. Hope it helps you out Kallen.


----------



## kallen

awsome thanks. I tried a signal like it many years ago but couldn't get the shadow to show, just the bulb. I'll have to try it.


----------



## House_of_horror

I did a super hero party in 2007. Here are some pics: http://picasaweb.google.ca/yan.levesque/Halloween2007?authkey=Gv1sRgCOTw14Ld19DxoAE#

I transformed the basement into a Bat Cave, had a Bat Sign outside (made with a christmas canon light).. People really liked the theme, a lot of possibilities..


----------



## Mistress of Cemeteries

I'm doing a super hero themed party this year as well and I'm going to try to paint banners for various super heroes and make wanted posters with either villains or party guests and scatter them through out the house.


----------



## House_of_horror

Here here the online invite I used for my superhero party in 2007. The house in backround was mine, but I ended up in batman instead of superman...

http://yanlevesque.com/superheroes/


----------



## Creeper

I just went to the first meeting of my son's school Halloween Carnival planning group. We are going with a superhero theme but it's not a real scary one, more fantasy-type and it's for grades k-5th. I'm helping with the maze that goes through a couple of classrooms and there will be some interactive spots where the kids get to be involved in the scene. We bring all our ideas to next week's meeting and I'm looking for some. I see a few great ones here, thanks!


----------



## kallen

it's a great theme for the TOT's school party, the schools are so stressed about being o.k. for all, but supers works. i'm building a death ray to hang from the skylight in the kitchen. i't will sit right over the bar. (where eles do you put a death ray)......


----------



## kallen

Hey while i'm thinking about it, anybody seen a news paper or comic book style invite blank????? have found nothing yet.


----------

